# trying to decide between m12 and m18



## Jdawson (Jun 27, 2013)

hey guys,
So I'm almost finished school and on my way to become an apprentice in a couple of months and I have most of the tools I should need for now except for a hammer drill and impact driver. After reading peoples opinions and tests between types I've decided to go with either the m12 fuel or m18 fuel and was wondering if anyone could give me a little advice.

I'm not sure where I'm going to actually start my apprenticeship I was thinking it would be good to start out in residential however my on the job training is going to be commercial and if I'm offered a job there I would definitely go with it. I like the idea of having the lighter / smaller m12 but would it be sufficient for most jobs or should I say screw it and go m18? also Milwaukee has a thing on right now where you can get an m12 hackzall (regular) or m18 sawzall (fuel) with the kit for free.

I know there's a lot of threads out there about these but as someone just starting out I'm not too sure which way to go with them as the m12 have comparable stats as compared to the 18v dewalts we use at school which seem to do a fine job most of the time except for when we need augers. Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

If you work commercial I would go 18 volt for sure. My twelve is sufficient for all residential work.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

For heavy work go with the M18 Fuel.

The M12 impact could get you by without much of a problem, but the M12 fuel hammer vs M18 fuel hammer are worlds apart. 

To put it simply; there are times that I NEED the M18 drill. I have never NEEDED my M12 drills over the M18. However, I do use my M12 tools 100x's more often than my M18 stuff.


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

I only do commercial work. I personal use my m12 sets more then the m18's. If you are going to work for a company most will have a drill kit in the van. I never expect my helpers to have any power tools. I supply them with that but I think having the m12 impact in the tool bag is a great idea. No need to be lugging around the big set when there should always be one in the vans.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> For heavy work go with the M18 Fuel. The M12 impact could get you by without much of a problem, but the M12 fuel hammer vs M18 fuel hammer are worlds apart. To put it simply; there are times that I NEED the M18 drill. I have never NEEDED my M12 drills over the M18. However, I do use my M12 tools 100x's more often than my M18 stuff.


Exactly what svh said. I use my m12 much more than 18v but there is the odd time where I will need it to right drill a bunch of holes or something that's hard on a drill. I'd say get the m12 set and only get one 18v drill for the times you need it


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I do almost all residential and the M12 line works great because the tools are compact, light and powerful enough. The fuel line is like twice the power of non-fuel.. in my opinion. I just wish m12 had some type of circular/skill saw.. it's the only thing I'm missing and hate about the m12 lineup.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I do almost all residential and the M12 line works great because the tools are compact, light and powerful enough. The fuel line is like twice the power of non-fuel.. in my opinion. I just wish m12 had some type of circular/skill saw.. it's the only thing I'm missing and hate about the m12 lineup.


Ahhh just use hackzall lol works great


----------



## Jdawson (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks for the thoughts all. It's going to be an either or type of situation for me as the price of just the m18 fuel is almost as much as the kit. I pretty much thought I should go with the m12 fuel from the beginning and after hearing everyone's opinions on it I think I will. In a commercial setting is it typical for the company to supply their own drills for heavier work? because if it is it would put my mind more at ease as I could just get the bigger tools when I could more readily afford them.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jdawson said:


> thanks for the thoughts all. It's going to be an either or type of situation for me as the price of just the m18 fuel is almost as much as the kit. I pretty much thought I should go with the m12 fuel from the beginning and after hearing everyone's opinions on it I think I will. In a commercial setting is it typical for the company to supply their own drills for heavier work? because if it is it would put my mind more at ease as I could just get the bigger tools when I could more readily afford them.


My company does mostly commercial and they have a 18v drill set in each van and truck along with a Hilti hammer drill for bigger stuff so yeah if that's the case, m12 all the way


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Buy ryobi stuff. More bang for the buck.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I recommend the 12v kit. Then, as soon as you can, buy yourself an 18v drill/driver. You WILL need it many times, in either commercial (drilling out boxes and tubs, high speed cutters and uni bits, hole saws, etc) as well as residential (auger bits, drilling studs, hole saws, etc.) for sure, but will use it less than the 12v impacto.

Far as hammerdrills go, however, I'd hold off. At some point you will need one, no question, but in my experience every job site will have one on it for the few times you're running stuff in concrete. Most employers will have a corded one, and every license will have a cordless you can borrow for a good while.

Buying a non-hammer 18v drill/driver will save you some cash, plus they're lighter. Leave the hammerdrill purchase for later. I was all hot and bothered to buy a hammerdrill, but couldn't afford one for a few years. Now that I have my 28v, I hardly ever even use it. But my 18v drill I do use plenty. Yet my 12v impacto rides on my hip daily.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Both


----------



## dirtyfrank (Jan 25, 2011)

Jdawson said:


> hey guys,
> So I'm almost finished school and on my way to become an apprentice in a couple of months and I have most of the tools I should need for now except for a hammer drill and impact driver. After reading peoples opinions and tests between types I've decided to go with either the m12 fuel or m18 fuel and was wondering if anyone could give me a little advice.
> 
> I'm not sure where I'm going to actually start my apprenticeship I was thinking it would be good to start out in residential however my on the job training is going to be commercial and if I'm offered a job there I would definitely go with it. I like the idea of having the lighter / smaller m12 but would it be sufficient for most jobs or should I say screw it and go m18? also Milwaukee has a thing on right now where you can get an m12 hackzall (regular) or m18 sawzall (fuel) with the kit for free.
> ...


you can't go wrong with either. m12 fuel I have personally and I love it. got the 4ah batteries with it, and if you're just starting out, it will be more than fine for rough in (resi/commercial) and installing switches plugs or whatever. 

buy the bigger stuff when you start making bigger bucks. some companies (as someone said) provide drills, but some don't.

plus there's an m12 fuel hacksall coming out in the next few months.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Big is better. More volts is better.

What part of the above do you kitties not understand?

M18 Fuel Rules.

It's not even debatable. You guys got weak wrists or something?


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

​Erccr


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jdawson said:


> hey guys,
> So I'm almost finished school and on my way to become an apprentice in a couple of months and I have most of the tools I should need for now except for a hammer drill and impact driver. After reading peoples opinions and tests between types I've decided to go with either the m12 fuel or m18 fuel and was wondering if anyone could give me a little advice.
> 
> I'm not sure where I'm going to actually start my apprenticeship I was thinking it would be good to start out in residential however my on the job training is going to be commercial and if I'm offered a job there I would definitely go with it. I like the idea of having the lighter / smaller m12 but would it be sufficient for most jobs or should I say screw it and go m18? also Milwaukee has a thing on right now where you can get an m12 hackzall (regular) or m18 sawzall (fuel) with the kit for free.
> ...


Some of the M-12 stuff is good, so I switch between both, the M-18 hammer drill combo works well and you can augur 1" holes in studs pretty well, but if you have a lot of holes through wood studs the a Milwakee super hog is the way to go.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Big is better. More volts is better.
> 
> What part of the above do you kitties not understand?
> 
> ...


So do you carry a single Jack to rough in boxes or set anchors!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're an apprentice. Buy an M12 driver. Anything over and above that your employer should be providing. Later on, maybe an M12 impact.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just got the m12 non fuel kit. Hammer and impact. Provided by the company.

On a project, we have to drill 1/4 inch holes 1-1/2 inches deep. Floors are 60+ year old poured concrete. We are using an electric Bosch hammer drill with a 1/4 masonry bit. 

As an experiment I put a brand new masonry bit in the m12 hammer drill and drilled a hole. It drilled it just fine motor sounded normal the whole 8 or so seconds to drill the hole. Won't do it again but it did it. 

I use the m12 hammer drill regularly for 1/4 holes in cinder block and red brick.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Big is better. More volts is better.
> 
> What part of the above do you kitties not understand?
> 
> ...


I go big and small. Use the M18 for almost everything and this little guy for finishing work. Milwaukee doesn't make them anymore. Too bad. I use the M12 driver for panel work but it seems to stay in the truck most of the time now.


----------



## Jdawson (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys



michael3 said:


> I just got the m12 non fuel kit. Hammer and impact. Provided by the company.
> 
> On a project, we have to drill 1/4 inch holes 1-1/2 inches deep. Floors are 60+ year old poured concrete. We are using an electric Bosch hammer drill with a 1/4 masonry bit.
> 
> ...


The m12 fuel is starting to sound more and more like a good choice for me as I believe it's supposed to be about 1 1/2 times more powerful than the m12. However I was thinking after by the sounds of it, it might be a good idea to go with the m18 fuel kit first as I can afford it, comes with a free $200 tool, which may or may not get any use but I figure it'll be good to have it when I need it and offers more power when needed. When I can afford it I'll get the m12 fuel impact by itself as I definitely see some major benefits in getting one.

Once again thanks for all the help you guys made a difficult decision a whole lot easier.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah I might have to try a M12 something. Folks here seem to like them.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Slow down, you are not even an apprentice yet. Sounds like you got the tool bug and anxious to get going. Been there, done that I know the feeling. When you look for someone sign you on, don't waste your time with a company that expects an apprentice to own his own hammer drill! Better off bringing a positive attitude, willingness to learn and a smile for when they start you off with the not so sought after tasks like coffee runs, stocking the truck, cleaning the shop, deliveries, etc. Working hard, listening, and learning everyday will get you a lot further then anything you can buy at the store.

But since you asked, M18 fuel hands down. Can't beat it. You can do everything with the m18. It is a bit bigger and heavier for the little tasks, but it will hammer off 1/2" hardware no problem! The m12 may be nice for the little stuff, but it just wont run with the big boys doing the heavy work. If you wan't one impact to do it all m18.


----------



## Jdawson (Jun 27, 2013)

EB Electric said:


> Slow down, you are not even an apprentice yet. Sounds like you got the tool bug and anxious to get going. Been there, done that I know the feeling. When you look for someone sign you on, don't waste your time with a company that expects an apprentice to own his own hammer drill! Better off bringing a positive attitude, willingness to learn and a smile for when they start you off with the not so sought after tasks like coffee runs, stocking the truck, cleaning the shop, deliveries, etc. Working hard, listening, and learning everyday will get you a lot further then anything you can buy at the store.
> 
> But since you asked, M18 fuel hands down. Can't beat it. You can do everything with the m18. It is a bit bigger and heavier for the little tasks, but it will hammer off 1/2" hardware no problem! The m12 may be nice for the little stuff, but it just wont run with the big boys doing the heavy work. If you wan't one impact to do it all m18.


Haha I know that's what I got EB. I was thinking on just getting an impact because I don't like looking around for tools but then a hammer drill and sawzall came with the kit for a mere $100 more so I went that way for that reason. Thanks for the advice though I really do appreciate it when someone helps me out and I hope I get to apprentice under someone like most of the people on this site.


----------

